#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Sistema para Monitoramento de Rede - Delphi

## nalvo

Saudações amigos do Under,

Alguns de vocês já conhecem meus programas....

Vamos lá.... Por muito tempo utilizei o TheDude para monitorar a minha rede, mas ele nem sempre fez tudo aquilo que eu queria, e mesmo com uma infinidade de recursos que ele oferece, resolvi desenvolver meu próprio sistema para monitoramento, totalmente direcionado para as nossas realidades, e de uma forma prática de se adminitrar (até meu sobrinho de 5 anos opera ele)...

Resumindo..., esta em fase de desenvolvimento, mas mesmo assim gostaria de compartilhar algumas imagens do sistema, e dentro de pouco tempo estarei disponibilizando ele gratuitamente para todos aqui com os arquivos fonte incluso a custo "zero".

Ele trabalha disparando pacotes icmp para os dispositivos de rede instalados, e tambem estou implementando recursos (interação) com mikrotik. Ele será multiplataforma, ou seja, ele monitora redes mais complexas com radios em mikrotik, servidores, tanto quanto radinhos (pcba) baratos...

Até mais... e em breve o programinha de graça pro amigos do Under!

----------


## flaviosmb

vlw amigo pela iniciativa!

----------


## nalvo

> vlw amigo pela iniciativa!


Valew parceiro... em breve o aplicativo com os fontes para todos aqui!

----------


## rfm

> Saudações amigos do Under,
> 
> Alguns de vocês já conhecem meus programas....
> 
> Vamos lá.... Por muito tempo utilizei o TheDude para monitorar a minha rede, mas ele nem sempre fez tudo aquilo que eu queria, e mesmo com uma infinidade de recursos que ele oferece, resolvi desenvolver meu próprio sistema para monitoramento, totalmente direcionado para as nossas realidades, e de uma forma prática de se adminitrar (até meu sobrinho de 5 anos opera ele)...
> 
> Resumindo..., esta em fase de desenvolvimento, mas mesmo assim gostaria de compartilhar algumas imagens do sistema, e dentro de pouco tempo estarei disponibilizando ele gratuitamente para todos aqui com os arquivos fonte incluso a custo "zero".
> 
> Ele trabalha disparando pacotes icmp para os dispositivos de rede instalados, e tambem estou implementando recursos (interação) com mikrotik. Ele será multiplataforma, ou seja, ele monitora redes mais complexas com radios em mikrotik, servidores, tanto quanto radinhos (pcba) baratos...
> ...


Olá amigo se precisar de ajuda no desenvolvimento, sou programador delphi, poderiamos implementar um gateway sms, para avisar em caso de quedas.

----------


## nalvo

> Olá amigo se precisar de ajuda no desenvolvimento, sou programador delphi, poderiamos implementar um gateway sms, para avisar em caso de quedas.


to doido para fazer exatamente isso ai... fazê-lo enviar sms... você tem esses recursos ai?

----------


## JonasMT

> Valew parceiro... em breve o aplicativo com os fontes para todos aqui!



Parabens pelo trabalho amigo e no aguardo  :Smile:

----------


## rfm

> to doido para fazer exatamente isso ai... fazê-lo enviar sms... você tem esses recursos ai?


não tem segredo.. to procurando algum gateway bom e barato.. e de preferencia que seja pré pago.. assim quando tiver acabando as sms, compro mais créditos e boa

----------


## StefanYohansson

> não tem segredo.. to procurando algum gateway bom e barato.. e de preferencia que seja pré pago.. assim quando tiver acabando as sms, compro mais créditos e boa


O que estou desenvolvendo já está sendo desenvolvido a parte de notificações por sms e e-mail...

ao amigo desenvolvedor em delphi, se precisar de ajuda com algum código ou alguma coisa, posso ajudar na transcrição do python > Delphi do meu código para envio.

----------


## lokdiogo

Bela iniciativa, parabéns!!

----------


## nalvo

> O que estou desenvolvendo já está sendo desenvolvido a parte de notificações por sms e e-mail...
> 
> ao amigo desenvolvedor em delphi, se precisar de ajuda com algum código ou alguma coisa, posso ajudar na transcrição do python > Delphi do meu código para envio.


obrigado amigo,,,, gostaria sim... o sistema ja esta bem evoluido, inclusive estou implantando uma tela de monitoramento com mapa de fundo e cadastramento dos pontos a serem monitorados, com alertas de audio e muito mais... mas esse recurso de envio de sms eu ainda nao consegui criar um meio... ficaria muito grato com sua ajuda.

----------


## onnet

Meus parabéns Nalvo, ficamos no aguardo de novidades e sucesso!!!

----------


## Poemander

Amigo Nalvo, parabéns pela sua iniciativa, são pessoas como vc que engrandecem o fórum.

Nalvo vc pode indicar algum programa gratuito de cadastramento de cliente? Apenas cadastramento e controle financeiro mesmo, que rode idependente, sem integração nenhuma com o mk e que rode tranquilamente no windows.

Agradeço desde já pela ajuda.


Abraço.

----------


## nalvo

valew amigo.....

o programa q voce precisa é esse aqui:

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=161526

roda em windows e vai com os fontes em delphi para voce modificar da forma que precisar....

me manda seu email q te mando o soft...

valew

----------


## uesleycorrea

Gostei muito.
É por causa de pessoas com essa iniciativa que o forum ainda anda. E vai pra frente. Parabéns!

----------


## paullsoftware

Boa Nalvo, eu até iniciei um sistema para gerenciamento, mas o tempo foi diminuindo então parei vi seus projetos anteriores e só posso te dar os parabéns e desejar sucesso!
mas me diz uma coisa, qual versão do Delphi você ta usando? e componentes de comunicação estão sendo os da indy mesmo ou algum de terceiro? porque estou pensando em fazer um somente para notificação e fiz uns testes aqui com os da indy aqui, abraços e sucesso!!!

----------


## nalvo

salve paullsoftware,

Estou usando o Delphi 7, e uso os proprios componentes dele (indy)... 
Esse sistema estava parado, mas resolvi coloca-lo para rodar denovo, e enfim terminar o programa.
Estarei disponibilizando para todos aqui do forum.....

grande abraço!!!

----------


## JOLIELSON

Muito bom amigo, aguardando o sistema para testa-lo...

----------


## nalvo

blz Jolielson, semana que vem ta no forum aqui!!!!

----------


## Zarttron

Que loucura os cara andam voando aqui.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Parece bom o sistema.

Parabéns pela iniciativa!

----------


## nalvo

> Que loucura os cara andam voando aqui.


rsrsrs. voando?

----------


## paullsoftware

Legal uma das melhores versões do Delphi, hoje uso o xe2 a versão do indy é diferente, mas quando disponibilizar vou adaptar migrar e terminar o meu "se for necessário"... abraços

----------


## samuelcarlos

> Saudações amigos do Under,
> 
> Alguns de vocês já conhecem meus programas....
> 
> Vamos lá.... Por muito tempo utilizei o TheDude para monitorar a minha rede, mas ele nem sempre fez tudo aquilo que eu queria, e mesmo com uma infinidade de recursos que ele oferece, resolvi desenvolver meu próprio sistema para monitoramento, totalmente direcionado para as nossas realidades, e de uma forma prática de se adminitrar (até meu sobrinho de 5 anos opera ele)...
> 
> Resumindo..., esta em fase de desenvolvimento, mas mesmo assim gostaria de compartilhar algumas imagens do sistema, e dentro de pouco tempo estarei disponibilizando ele gratuitamente para todos aqui com os arquivos fonte incluso a custo "zero".
> 
> Ele trabalha disparando pacotes icmp para os dispositivos de rede instalados, e tambem estou implementando recursos (interação) com mikrotik. Ele será multiplataforma, ou seja, ele monitora redes mais complexas com radios em mikrotik, servidores, tanto quanto radinhos (pcba) baratos...
> ...



Amigo Nalvo boa tarde, mais uma vez parabens pelos seus projetos completos disponibilizados aqui no under-linux, se tivessemos mais usuarios como vc seriamos uma comunidade mais poderosa.

Eu estava aqui pensando em uma possibilidade (eu acho que simples ) de integrar esse sistema de gerenciamento a parte fisica da rede!
Bom como tenho um pouco de conhecimento em eletronica estava pensando em um projedo de um watchdog para integrar com esses sistema em delphi fazendo o uso das portas paralelas/USB com um conjuntos de reles/ci's/ tudo no delphi como vc e o dono do projeto gostaria de saber o que vc pensa a respeito ja que por exemplo o sistema de gerenciamento pinga um determinado AP na sua rede e nao detecta resposta entao ele corta o fornecimento de energia durante alguns segundos restabelencendo o mesmo nao somente pelo POE mas ate mesmo tensoes/correntes maiores isso que vai limitar sao os reles.

eu tinha ums fontes do delphi de um projeto para controlar um motor de passo pela porta usb nada muito dificil bem simples mesmo vou procurar aqui se vc tive enteresse te enviu tambem 

claro que sei que que a cianet oferece equipamentos que ja fazem isso nao sei quanto custa mas a intensão com que eu proponho isso e nos mesmo usuarios administradores de provedores criando nossos propios dispositivos, softwares tudo isso!

grato pela sua atenção

----------


## netline

amigo tem como mandar pra mim [email protected]

----------


## crbezerra007

> Saudações amigos do Under, Alguns de vocês já conhecem meus programas.... Vamos lá.... Por muito tempo utilizei o TheDude para monitorar a minha rede, mas ele nem sempre fez tudo aquilo que eu queria, e mesmo com uma infinidade de recursos que ele oferece, resolvi desenvolver meu próprio sistema para monitoramento, totalmente direcionado para as nossas realidades, e de uma forma prática de se adminitrar (até meu sobrinho de 5 anos opera ele)... Resumindo..., esta em fase de desenvolvimento, mas mesmo assim gostaria de compartilhar algumas imagens do sistema, e dentro de pouco tempo estarei disponibilizando ele gratuitamente para todos aqui com os arquivos fonte incluso a custo "zero". Ele trabalha disparando pacotes icmp para os dispositivos de rede instalados, e tambem estou implementando recursos (interação) com mikrotik. Ele será multiplataforma, ou seja, ele monitora redes mais complexas com radios em mikrotik, servidores, tanto quanto radinhos (pcba) baratos... Até mais... e em breve o programinha de graça pro amigos do Under! Anexo 40976Anexo 40977Anexo 40974Anexo 40975


 Olá Nalvo tem como mandar pra mim estou precisando, [email protected]

----------


## maicrotec

*Boa Noite*

Amigo Nando por favor teria como disponibilizar os fontes estou tentando fazer um sistema de acesso remoto em Delphi vers&atilde;o
mais atualizada. Estou Fazendo a Aplica&ccedil;&atilde;o em Delphi Xe4 e gostaria do seu C&oacute;digo para implementar o processo de acesso remoto com chat ...

Gostaria do seu apoio para implementar a ideial do Projeto ..

Meus E-mails : [email protected] ; [email protected] skype: maicrotec

Obrigado

----------


## Yuri

muito bom sua iniciativa. seu trabalho pelas as telas apresentada dever ser bem dinâmico e fácil de usar. você poderia manda para o meu imail [email protected] 

eu sei que cheguei meio tarde mais se você também poder marda a programa relacionado a este link ( https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=161526 ) eu ficarei muito agradecido.

----------


## Rovilson1

Gostei do programa amigos, será que tem como eu utiliza-lo ainda ? Agradeço muito se puder. Como posso baixa-lo ?

Ele monitora o trafego no https ?

Meu email é [email protected] estou desesperado por uma ferramenta dessas.

----------


## gabrielest

Colega, mais um interessado, se puder
[email protected]

----------


## nEVER

o que virou esse assunto ??
o programa foi terminado?
esta disponivel ainda ?

----------


## evertongouveia

Parabéns cara ótimo trabalho, acompanhando...

Poderia manda o sistema de Administração pra mim também? [email protected]

----------


## dutkenz

Opa, se tiver como me mandar, agradeço.
[email protected]

----------


## gabrielest

Eu ainda estou aguardando retorno colega.

----------


## nEVER

Acho que ele nao frequenta mais aqui

----------


## messiasavlis

Bom dia Nalvo sei que já faz tempo esse seu post mais gostaria dele, se puder envia para [email protected] ou [email protected] desde já agradeço! um grande abraço

----------


## sonoreis

[email protected]

----------


## gmsistemas

Muito Legal.
Poderia mandar para [email protected]?

----------


## allexpedu

Bom dia Amigo... sera que voce poderia me enviar?

[email protected]

Obrigado

----------


## mrmarceloricardo

massa! parabens!.....

tem com enviar tb [email protected]

----------


## JOLIELSON

Poderia enviar para o email: [email protected]

----------


## gigahertzinformatica

Nalvo bom dia, ficaria muito grato se me enviar o programa e o cód. fonte para [email protected] . Muito Grato.

----------


## oraclegeek

se poder enviar para meu e-mail [email protected] agradeço, estou começando em programação e rede, talvez possa ajudar.

----------


## mandrakexp

> Nalvo bom dia, ficaria muito grato se me enviar o programa e o cód. fonte para [email protected] . Muito Grato.


[email protected]

----------


## mandrakexp

poderia me enviar o programa e codigo fonte para [email protected]

----------


## felipebaptistella

> Saudações amigos do Under,
> 
> Alguns de vocês já conhecem meus programas....
> 
> Vamos lá.... Por muito tempo utilizei o TheDude para monitorar a minha rede, mas ele nem sempre fez tudo aquilo que eu queria, e mesmo com uma infinidade de recursos que ele oferece, resolvi desenvolver meu próprio sistema para monitoramento, totalmente direcionado para as nossas realidades, e de uma forma prática de se adminitrar (até meu sobrinho de 5 anos opera ele)...
> 
> Resumindo..., esta em fase de desenvolvimento, mas mesmo assim gostaria de compartilhar algumas imagens do sistema, e dentro de pouco tempo estarei disponibilizando ele gratuitamente para todos aqui com os arquivos fonte incluso a custo "zero".
> 
> Ele trabalha disparando pacotes icmp para os dispositivos de rede instalados, e tambem estou implementando recursos (interação) com mikrotik. Ele será multiplataforma, ou seja, ele monitora redes mais complexas com radios em mikrotik, servidores, tanto quanto radinhos (pcba) baratos...
> ...


Tarde!, gostaria tbm de testar o sistema, estou usando o aircontrol, mas não esta rodando de acordo... se puder me mandar, agradeceria... [email protected]
Obrigado.

----------


## Uesleitmc

> Saudações amigos do Under,
> 
> Alguns de vocês já conhecem meus programas....
> 
> Vamos lá.... Por muito tempo utilizei o TheDude para monitorar a minha rede, mas ele nem sempre fez tudo aquilo que eu queria, e mesmo com uma infinidade de recursos que ele oferece, resolvi desenvolver meu próprio sistema para monitoramento, totalmente direcionado para as nossas realidades, e de uma forma prática de se adminitrar (até meu sobrinho de 5 anos opera ele)...
> 
> Resumindo..., esta em fase de desenvolvimento, mas mesmo assim gostaria de compartilhar algumas imagens do sistema, e dentro de pouco tempo estarei disponibilizando ele gratuitamente para todos aqui com os arquivos fonte incluso a custo "zero".
> 
> Ele trabalha disparando pacotes icmp para os dispositivos de rede instalados, e tambem estou implementando recursos (interação) com mikrotik. Ele será multiplataforma, ou seja, ele monitora redes mais complexas com radios em mikrotik, servidores, tanto quanto radinhos (pcba) baratos...
> ...


Olá amigo consegue me enviar por email o programa, [email protected]. Agradeço

----------


## Ernestovm

Olá Amigo! Sei que o tópico é antigo, mas se você puder disponibilizar o sistema, agradeço.
[email protected]

----------


## RafaelScheffer

Olá garoto! Se ainda tiveres com esse projeto gostaria que enviasse os fontes ou link para baixa-los, email
[email protected]

Muito Obrigado! Abraço

----------


## fbelota

Boa tarde Amigo! Se ainda tiveres com esse projeto gostaria que enviasse os fontes ou link para baixa-los, email [email protected]

Desde já quero lhe parabenizar pela iniciativa e agradecer pelo gesto de compartilhar com todos. Grande abraço.

----------


## danilomx

Boa tarde, a muito tempo estou tentando desenvolver algo assim mas minhas capacidades "programáticas" não são tão avançadas. rsrsrsrsr
Seria possível encaminhar os fontes para que eu agregasse ao que eu já possuo?
[email protected]

----------

